

How Will Free Wikipedia Access Change Africa and the Middle East? - jzb
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2012/01/how-will-free-wikipedia-access.php

======
bjdixon
Surprised the article is so negative.

This is an awesome step. Is it perfect? No. Not all of the 3000 languages
spoken in Africa are represented in the wikipedia. There are probably some
challenges with the ones that are whistled or drummed. But 75% of Africans
speak 12 languages.

I've never edited a wikipedia article, yet I've found enormous benefit in
reading the articles. I'm glad this step is opening up access to so many
people that would not have been able to afford it otherwise.

